# Do HDTVs follow a standard like HDTV?



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Do computer monitors follow a standard like HDTV for setting things like Color tint, sharpness ect. Do they have people behind them like Smpte, THX, ISF.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't know that I'd say either follow a "standard". 

THX is a brand name with specific hardware requirements. If the product meets THX specifications, they can use the THX logo. 

Any adjustments needed to calibrate a unit for accuracy are available in monitors or TV's. It's the end users that are responsible for the calibration.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

So monitors have no reference to calibrate to?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There are software and hardware options available for monitor calibration. Similar to the tools available for TV calibration. There isn't an official standard that I'm aware (it's entirely possible that there is one, I'm just not aware of it). Not that it matters, as unless you plan to pay a certified tech to perform the calibration (same as with an ISF cert for your TV), you aren't meeting the standard anyway.

So I guess the real question is whether you just want to know if there is a standard and/or whether you are willing to pay for that standard.

I don't see the point for home use, but that is just my opinion. The main thing is to perform a calibration, a standard is really a non-issue.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

What do you mean when you say " you arnt meeting the standard anyway".


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That's in reference to the "ISF standard" that I assume you are referring to. The home calibration DVD's that you can do yourself, while they do calibrate the TV's for accurate color and brightness levels, are not the same as having the TV calibrated by an ISF certified technician (not that you are likely to notice a difference). While the results will be the same to the casual user, unless you/the tech has the ISF certification and proper equipment, the display is not "ISF certified".

Or maybe I'm just not understanding your question or intentions.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

No I just wanted to know if monitors have there own reference like HDTV.


----------

